

Twitter impersonation cases are out of control - eramirem

The Twitter Rules say: "Impersonation: You may not impersonate others through the Twitter service in a manner that does or is intended to mislead, confuse, or deceive others".
I have detected an account (very likely to be a bot) that is posting exactly the same tweets I post, with 5-minutes delay; including mentions and pictures, which mislead people who is being mentioned. 
That is clearly an impersonation case, but Twitter says that they don't mediate user content UNLESS it violates the Twitter Rules.<p>Doesn't a bot that replicate your tweets violate the Twitter Rules? Is being Twitter negligent?
======
eramirem
The answer from Twitter Support, they just focused on the bot account profile
picture.

"Hello,

Thanks for providing this information. As a policy, we do not mediate user
content, including images, unless it violates the Twitter Rules
(<https://twitter.com/rules>). Based on this policy, we will not remove the
reported image."

------
juandg
Have you tried reporting impersonation? You can do that here:
<https://support.twitter.com/forms/impersonation>

~~~
eramirem
I have reported the issue twice, but Twitter said that since I don't have
copyright on the profile picture, they do nothing.

~~~
juandg
But it's not just the profile picture, it's replicating your tweets too,
right? That's got to count for something.

~~~
eramirem
yeap, still no solution from Twitter Support. That's frustrating.

------
billyto
Seems like an script is using your account to grow something that looks like a
valid user, then they will start spamming. Sadly, twitter doesn't care about
non-famous users.

~~~
juandg
Pretty scary this new trend. They could create a replication bot and get
seemingly original content avoiding deletion for spam from twitter, but still
being able to inject spam in some of the tweets.

------
arkitaip
I suspect that Twitter's response would be very different if you had a -
EXPENSIVE - verified account.

